# Photos of Talanas



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2009)

So as Hal posted recently, he is currently working on his new band Talanas, and I took some photographs of them for their myspace layout etc. Thought I'd both give Talanas another plug, and also show you the work I actually did for them.


















I really like how they came out, thanks to Hal and the rest of the band for giving me the opportunity, they were great to work with.

If you haven't checked them out yet:

TALANAS - new video blog on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## halsinden (Jun 3, 2009)

i can definitely confirm that ross is a pleasure to work with and we're using his shots on the site, page & forthcoming artwork.

comes with our solid recommendation!

H


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice man, lots of details put into the colours of the pictures, very nice


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool pics.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 3, 2009)

What kind of camera and lens did you use? Awesome results.



Off-topic, but the dude in the middle of the third pic oddly reminds me of a pale kirk hammett.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2009)

wow, that pics are so awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I really appreciate your comments.



halsinden said:


> i can definitely confirm that ross is a pleasure to work with and we're using his shots on the site, page & forthcoming artwork.
> 
> comes with our solid recommendation!
> 
> H



 Thanks man




BigPhi84 said:


> What kind of camera and lens did you use? Awesome results.
> 
> Off-topic, but the dude in the middle of the third pic oddly reminds me of a pale kirk hammett.



Thanks man  I used a Canon EOS 350D SLR with a Canon EF-S 17-85mm lens. Thinking of upgrading soon though. 

Thats Hal (First fellow to comment this thread), and I'll have to take your word on the Kirk Hammet resemblence


----------

